# Sacramento vs. Utah Game Thread (1/13)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (22-11) vs. Utah Jazz (13-24)
Arco Arena, Thursday January 13th, 2005
7:00 PT, NBALP, CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Maurice Evans/Eddie House 





































Curtis Borchardt/Carlos Boozer/Matt Harpring/Gordan Giricek/Keith McLeod *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So Cat will not start or...?

*Kings 107* - 86 Utah


*Peja 23pts 6rbs
Evans 10pts 11rbs*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Grant Napear said that Petrie told him that Christie will not have taken his physical by Thursday, so the trade will not be finalized.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Utah just beat the Suns, whoa


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Utah just beat the Suns, whoa


Without AK47 that is...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Utah just beat the Suns, whoa


Lakers lose... Suns lose... Wow... What a day...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Lakers lose... Suns lose... Wow... What a day...


Very nice signature...:yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Utah's on a roll and i think AK might be back

Utah 106
Sacremento 98

Boozer 25 pts, 9 rebs
Peja 23 pts, 3 assist


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

AK is back on Saturday:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=135150&forumid=41


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I dont like the Boozer - Webber matchup


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dodigago</b>!
> I dont like the Boozer - Webber matchup


I agree...Webber let him get to the basket waaay too often last game. But he hasn't played in 5 days so maybe he will be fresh.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They are going to be confident coming into this one after beating the Spurs and the Suns back-to-back....but I still say that we win.

Kings 106
Jazz 94

Kevin Martin: 21 Points
Chris Webber: 25/13
Bibby: 16/9 Assists


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dodigago</b>!
> I dont like the Boozer - Webber matchup


Welcome to the boards.

We need some more posters in the kings forum. So please post often and enjoy.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> They are going to be confident coming into this one after beating the Spurs and the Suns back-to-back....but I still say that we win.
> 
> Kings 106
> ...


21 for K-Mart 

Prediction:

Jazz 91
Kings 104

Webber: 24 pts, 12 Reb
Peja: 21 pts
MO: 17 pts, 6 Reb

The Mo prediction is a little biased, but I LOVE THE GUY!!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

thanx, im an old poster from ESPN, i went on vacation during the summer and came back to find the board empty, I like this board and it seems very active, im going to start using it often


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dodigago</b>!
> thanx, im an old poster from ESPN, i went on vacation during the summer and came back to find the board empty, I like this board and it seems very active, im going to start using it often


Welcome and you'll like it here.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 101
Jazz 93

Peja 24pts 6rebs
cwebb 18pts 9rebs 5asts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Utah (13-24) at Sacramento (22-11) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Utah Jazz seek to knock off *another heavyweight from the Western Conference* when they visit the Sacramento Kings on Thursday.
> 
> *Guard Cuttino Mobley, who was acquired from the Orlando Magic for Doug Christie on Monday, is expected to make his debut for the Kings.*


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 105
Jazz 96

Webber: 18 pts, 9 boards
Peja: 23 pts
Bibby: 20 pts, 6 assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bibby may miss game 



> *Newcomer Eddie House could be thrust into a starting role for short-handed Kings.*
> 
> Mike Bibby, the team's only remaining natural point guard, sprained his right ankle against the Nuggets and is a question mark for tonight's game, Adelman said. The coach said he hoped he'd have starting power forward Chris Webber against the Jazz, but that merely was positive thinking.
> 
> ...


So starting line-up will be:

House
Evans
Peja
Songaila
Miller

Strange...


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Is Bibby going to play for sure? I read sum report in Yahoo saying he was "questionablë" and since i'm not up to date with what goes on in SacTown I don't know what to expect, he did kill us last game along with Webber's 3rd quarter explosion.

If this was in Utah, I'd say we had a better chance, but not in Arco even with all the momentum.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I keep hearing mixed reports about Mobley... Some say he will play, some say he wont...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It will be tough with only Barnes, Tag, and K-Mart off the bench...hopefully they are tired from the Suns last night.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber is playing and they just showed Mobley and Bradley near the bench in street clothes.

They are giving up too many layups like the last game against the Jazz...they're losing 20-18 with 1:00 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Ostertag went into the lockeroom when he got hit in the nose this is not what the kings need another man out.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

PHew Ostertag is back looks like it was only a lip cut.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings end the half on a 27-4 (I think that's what it is) run.

That unit of Barnes-Martin-Peja-Webber-Miller was looking very good.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja seems to get little ref respect down low or when hes slashing.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What the **** was that boozer should be suspened you dont fuking hammer the guy liek that when ure down double digits with 2min to go. Boozer what were you thinking.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Jazz 93
Kings 107

Peja: 27 pts
Webber: 23 pts, 15 Reb
Miller: 21 pts, 9 Reb

Hopefull Mo Mo will be alright. Booz wasn't overly aggressive, it's just that Mo Mo really had no control when he was that high.

But on a good note, it looks like we have a bench after all. When everyone is healthy, if that ever happens, we could be SCARY:yes: . That's if we play solid D down the stretch.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> What the **** was that boozer should be suspened you dont fuking hammer the guy liek that when ure down double digits with 2min to go. Boozer what were you thinking.


:upset: 

I hope he is ok.

I am with the announcers, it was good to see Peja get fired up and go at some of the Jazz players:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Webber is playing and they just showed Mobley and Bradley near the bench in street clothes.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Postgame quotes:

Adelman said that Evans is bleeding from a cut and he might have a concussion.

Darius says it was a stupid play because they didn't have a chance to block it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Postgame quotes:
> 
> Adelman said that Evans is bleeding from a cut and he might have a concussion.


 Hope he'll be back soon...

and nice to see Mobley w/ a smile on his face. I believe he and Bibby were from the same draft class.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yea, I hope he's allright. Both him and Tag.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Did you guys see when TNT showed Ostertag dancing almost naked. :laugh:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea I saw his dance, I was wondering why he was being paid 5 million a year for 2-2-.5

I guess hes a part time mascot (not to mention the ugliest, most disturbing masot in NBA history)


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Hope he'll be back soon...
> ...


Yes, Bibby was 2nd overall and Cuttino was 41 what a steal.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, Bibby was 2nd overall and Cuttino was 41 what a steal.


And now they get to play together.

You know that they were saying that Mobley has mentioned that he's going to opt out of his contract at the end of the year to get more money?

He won't with the Kings. :groucho:

Mark my words, he'll stay with the kings for another couple of years. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Mo Evans  

I hope it's nothing of serious :no: 

Sux Loozer :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rough and ready: Kings don't put up with all that Jazz 

Arco game notes: 12 stitches for Evans after crash landing 



> Evans, who lay still for nearly a minute before wobbling his way to the locker room, suffered a concussion and needed 12 stitches.


Mark Kreidler: On-time arrival trumped by a delayed takeoff


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No surprise it came against a physical, hard-nosed Utah team. Karl Malone and Jerry Sloan are great at what they do, but it's no secret they are 2 of the dirtiest in the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> No surprise it came against a physical, hard-nosed Utah team. Karl Malone and Jerry Sloan are great at what they do, but it's no secret they are 2 of the *dirtiest in the game.*


I have to agree after what I saw yesterday.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings.com Stuff*

The Inside Dish vs. Utah 

Postgame Quotes


----------

